# [V] High-End Gamer Pc Core I7 inkl. 22Monaten Restgarantie!!!!!



## mt1982 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich biete einen High-End Pc mit Folgenden Komponenten (inkl noch 22Monaten Restgarantie):

 Gehäuse: Coolermaster Nvidia Edition inkl grüner Beleuchtung)
 Mainboard: Asus P6TSE
 CPU: Intel Core I7-920 2,66ghz
 RAM: Corsair XMS3 Tri-Kit 6Gb CL9
 Hdd: Western Digital Black Caviar 1Tb 32mb Cache 2x
 Blu-Ray Rom LiteOn
 Netzteil: Lc-Power 700W mit Kabelmanagement
 CPU-Kühler Scythe Ninja2
 Graka: Zotac Nvidia geforce 295Gtx
 Tft 22" Asus VW220Te DVI und Audio 

 inkl Windows7 64 Bit Original Betriebssystem

 Preis VB 1000 (NP aktuell über 1800€!!!!!!)

 für Fragen bitte unter mark_tews@yahoo.de oder 0151 212 31 347


----------

